# Panel of 18 vote with majority against recommending Covid booster. Lacking safety and evidence



## Pauline1954 (Sep 19, 2021)

** but people over 65 can get it. 


The Vaccines and Related Biological Advisory Committee (VRBAC), a group of outside experts that informs the FDA’s decisions on vaccines, voted 16 to 2 against recommending the booster shots for everyone over the age of 16, arguing there is not enough evidence to show it is safe and necessary.


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fo...-necessity-of-pfizer-covid-booster-shots/amp/


----------



## Pauline1954 (Sep 19, 2021)

But look how Pfizers writes about it.   Oh my. Haha

https://www.pfizer.com/news/press-r...-committee-votes-unanimously-favor-comirnatyr


----------



## suds00 (Sep 19, 2021)

the fda is still collecting data. they have less than 2 year's experience with the virus .they can only follow the science as it evolves.


----------



## Becky1951 (Sep 19, 2021)

Unsure how safe it is for those under 65?

But the booster vaccine is safe according to the makers of the vaccine for those over 65. Those with health issues, the vulnerable. 

Yes didn't you know those over 65 are now the most expendable.    

And when they die from either the vaccine or a breakthrough, its easily swept away with, "Not unexpected since they had pre existing health issues".   

I've read that a lot about the breakthrough cases, ""Not unexpected".  But hey remember those vaccines were a saving grace for the "most vulnerable" in the beginning. But yet they knew it was expected????


----------



## Irwin (Sep 19, 2021)

From that article...

“It’s likely beneficial, in my opinion, for the elderly, and may eventually be indicated for the general population,” Dr. Ofer Levy, an infectious disease specialist at Boston Children’s Hospital, said. “I just don’t think we’re there yet in terms of the data.”


----------



## suds00 (Sep 20, 2021)

people who are unvaccinated die at a higher rate than those vaccinated ,regardless of age. the fda is not targeting older people.


----------



## John cycling (Sep 20, 2021)

suds00 said:


> people who are unvaccinated die at a higher rate than those vaccinated ,regardless of age.



No matter how many times you repeat that lie on numerous different threads, it still isn't true.

Look at all the people who've been vaccinated, then get sick in the hospital - if they're lucky - then blame it on a virus.   Look at Mathjak who was in the hospital for months with his wife after both of them were shot with the poisons, and still insists it was a virus that made him sick for the rest of his life not the poisonous shots. 

Back to basics.  1+1=2.  2+2=4.
What goes around comes around.  Live by the sword, die by the sword.
What people like you, Sunny and Mathjak need to have is a really strong shot of Logic 101.  



Irwin said:


> Dr. Ofer Levy, an infectious disease specialist at Boston Children’s Hospital, said. “I just don’t think.”


----------



## suds00 (Sep 20, 2021)

John cycling said:


> No matter how many times you repeat that lie on numerous different threads, it still isn't true.
> 
> Look at all the people who've been vaccinated, then get sick in the hospital - if they're lucky - then blame it on a virus.   Look at Mathjak who was in the hospital for months with his wife after both of them were shot with the poisons, and still insists it was a virus that made him sick for the rest of his life not the poisonous shots.
> 
> ...


keep blathering on. it's all hogwash you have no credible source to back up your baloney yet you'll continue your fantasies.


----------



## Irwin (Sep 20, 2021)

suds00 said:


> keep blathering on. it's all hogwash you have no credible source to back up your baloney yet you'll continue your fantasies.


Their fantasies are killing them like mass suicide (see Jim Jones) or even like suicide bombings because they're trying to advance their agenda by causing the government to fail in its response to the pandemic so they have something to complain about. 

I wouldn't have a problem with that, but we're all paying the price. It's overflowing into other realms. People are dying because they can't get into hospitals for other issues. The anti-vaxxers/anti-maskers are killing themselves and taking down others with them. Insurance rates are going up. Businesses are failing because there's a worker shortage, partially caused by the pandemic. They're also being hurt because people don't want to risk going to non essential businesses like restaurants and movie theaters.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 20, 2021)

John cycling said:


> No matter how many times you repeat that lie on numerous different threads, it still isn't true.
> 
> Look at all the people who've been vaccinated, then get sick in the hospital - if they're lucky - then blame it on a virus.   Look at Mathjak who was in the hospital for months with his wife after both of them were shot with the poisons, and still insists it was a virus that made him sick for the rest of his life not the poisonous shots.
> 
> ...


Now show us the numbers after that babbling. So what if people get sick after the vaccine? It is claimed to be very possible but what you fail to understand is they seldom need a hospital and very seldom ever die unlike the stooges that have our hospitals at breakneck capacities. The antivaccine dopes don't believe in the science to prevent the Covid but SUDDENLY do believe in the science to save their useless asses.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 20, 2021)

suds00 said:


> keep blathering on. it's all hogwash you have no credible source to back up your baloney yet you'll continue your fantasies.



I think I figured out where some of these people get their "news".  I watched the TV channel "Newsmax" for an hour today, and that "extremist" channel is a textbook example of the misinformation floating around regarding this virus and the vaccines.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Sep 21, 2021)

Well, I have never seen so many people enjoying twisting and cutting off their own air supply with a plastic bag tightly wrapped around their own heads. In other words keep on swallowing the vax is ok for those over 65 but now good for those under 65.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Sep 21, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Unsure how safe it is for those under 65?
> 
> But the booster vaccine is safe according to the makers of the vaccine for those over 65. Those with health issues, the vulnerable.
> 
> ...


People enjoy being part of a tribe. Not me. I dont care who thinks anything about my choices. Anyone under 65 should not get the booster because its unsafe. But anyone 65 and older its okay?  Foolish and dangerous way of thinking.  I'm not sure people are thinking, really.  Theres a brain up there, use it. 

They call them breakthrough and rare at that.  Its worse than stupid. Its not a vaccine, period!


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 21, 2021)

I don't want 18 people deciding whether or not I can have a booster if it will save my life. This crap needs to come to an end. It's BS.


----------



## win231 (Sep 21, 2021)

Pauline1954 said:


> Well, I have never seen so many people enjoying twisting and cutting off their own air supply with a plastic bag tightly wrapped around their own heads. In other words keep on swallowing the vax is ok for those over 65 but now good for those under 65.


They also recently said, "Studies show the vaccine is safe for children under 12" after previously saying it wasn't safe for kids.


----------



## Becky1951 (Sep 21, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I don't want 18 people deciding whether or not I can have a booster if it will save my life. This crap needs to come to an end. It's BS.


Our freedom of making our own health choices are being slowly taken away.


----------



## win231 (Sep 21, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Our freedom of making our own health choices are being slowly taken away.


Yes, under the guise of "We know what's good for you."  It's time for people to say, "I'm not taking this crap."


----------



## suds00 (Sep 22, 2021)

if you're concerned consult a doctor .medicine evolves unlike some other things.


----------



## suds00 (Sep 22, 2021)

Pauline1954 said:


> People enjoy being part of a tribe. Not me. I dont care who thinks anything about my choices. Anyone under 65 should not get the booster because its unsafe. But anyone 65 and older its okay?  Foolish and dangerous way of thinking.  I'm not sure people are thinking, really.  Theres a brain up there, use it.
> 
> They call them breakthrough and rare at that.  Its worse than stupid. Its not a vaccine, period!


me thinks thou dost protest too much. you are part of a tribe whether you like it or not.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 22, 2021)

*Please, Please, Please!!! * If you can afford it, *have your antibody levels tested before a booster*. Don't get one until your antibodies start to decrease showing you actually need one.

As more data comes in, there are increasing incidences of adverse cardiac reactions to vaccines including myocarditis and pericarditis. Most recent data is from the University of Ottowa Heart Institute that is awaiting peer review.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Sep 22, 2021)

win231 said:


> They also recently said, "Studies show the vaccine is safe for children under 12" after previously saying it wasn't safe for kids.





suds00 said:


> me thinks thou dost protest too much. you are part of a tribe whether you like it or not.




I dont protest  enough! Thats why we are in this snake pit.  And I have that right to protest.   I wish more would protest. But hey we will see the results of not protesting after we are affected with no medical professionals in,the hospital. All those medical doctors, nurses and personnel are protesting and giving up their careers. I support their choice not to get it as I support your choice to get the vax. But I dont support the government heavy handed unAmerican manner this administration is forcing onto us.  Wrong very wrong.

Dont let them fool you.

Here's the latest maneuver and slight of hand.

***The Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine is Comirnaty, the Moderna vaccine will be named SpikeVax, and the AstraZeneca vaccine will be named Vaxzevria,” Health Canada said in a tweet Thursday.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Sep 22, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Our freedom of making our own health choices are being slowly taken away.


Not slowly. Rapidly. This last grab has been extremely aggressive and hostile to us all.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Sep 22, 2021)

Don M. said:


> I think I figured out where some of these people get their "news".  I watched the TV channel "Newsmax" for an hour today, and that "extremist" channel is a textbook example of the misinformation floating around regarding this virus and the vaccines.



Thats your mind set going in and mindset coming away. What did you learn that you didn't know before?


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 22, 2021)

The CDC has approved third dose vaccinations for immunocompromised patients. Third dose vaccination is currently limited to those patients who received a Pfizer or Moderna vaccination – it does not include J&J vaccine recipients at this time.

“Immunocompromised” includes patients who:

Are receiving treatments for solid tumors or blood cancers
Are taking immunosuppressing medications after a solid organ transplant
Are within 2 years of receiving CAR-T therapy or a stem cell transplant
Have primary immunodeficiencies -- rare genetic disorders that prevent the immune system from working properly
Diagnosed with advanced or untreated HIV
Are taking high-dose corticosteroids (more than 20 milligrams of prednisone or its equivalent daily), alkylating agents, antimetabolites, chemotherapy, TNF blockers or other immunomodulating or immunosuppressing biologics
Patients with chronic renal disease, live without a spleen, or who are receiving dialysis may also qualify.

There's no mention of age in the CDCs recommendation.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Sep 22, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> *Please, Please, Please!!! * If you can afford it, *have your antibody levels tested before a booster*. Don't get one until your antibodies start to decrease showing you actually need one.
> 
> As more data comes in, there are increasing incidences of adverse cardiac reactions to vaccines including myocarditis and pericarditis. Most recent data is from the University of Ottowa Heart Institute that is awaiting peer review.




Yes. Get those antibodies tested.

In an attempt to manipulate beliefs on the pfizer, moderna and johnson and johnson...... they change the names by disassociating the drug companies negative reputation by giving the shots a new name.   

The Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine is Comirnaty, the Moderna vaccine will be named SpikeVax, and the AstraZeneca vaccine will be named Vaxzevria,” Health Canada said in a tweet Thursday.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Sep 22, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> The CDC has approved third dose vaccinations for immunocompromised patients. Third dose vaccination is currently limited to those patients who received a Pfizer or Moderna vaccination – it does not include J&J vaccine recipients at this time.
> 
> “Immunocompromised” includes patients who:
> 
> ...





Shake it up, mix it up, change the text, blow smoke out, fan the flames and use a fire extinguisher. And wait for the ashes to settle. Then do it all over.   In other words they keep changing the message and orders so often people get confused if they dont use real discernment. Question and research. Ive watched the message change and meaning by just moving the words around.   I cant even believe anymore what the website is saying one day to the next. 

So, I dont trust them at all.


----------



## suds00 (Sep 22, 2021)

Pauline1954 said:


> Shake it up, mix it up, change the text, blow smoke out, fan the flames and use a fire extinguisher. And wait for the ashes to settle. Then do it all over.   In other words they keep changing the message and orders so often people get confused if they dont use real discernment. Question and research. Ive watched the message change and meaning by just moving the words around.   I cant even believe anymore what the website is saying one day to the next.
> 
> So, I dont trust them at all.


so, don't trust anyone .that's your opinion. even though information changes, the message has been quite constant.


----------



## win231 (Sep 22, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> The CDC has approved third dose vaccinations for immunocompromised patients. Third dose vaccination is currently limited to those patients who received a Pfizer or Moderna vaccination – it does not include J&J vaccine recipients at this time.
> 
> “Immunocompromised” includes patients who:
> 
> ...


When they're pushing vaccines--both Covid and Flu--they also list Diabetics & anyone over 65 as "Immunocompromised."
And what about people with immune-system illnesses like Lupus, Rheumatoid Arthritis, Multiple Sclerosis, Type 1 Diabetes?


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 22, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> If you can afford it, *have your antibody levels tested before a booster*.


That makes some sense.

Where and how do you get your antibody levels tested?  About what does it cost?


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 22, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> That makes some sense.
> 
> Where and how do you get your antibody levels tested?  About what does it cost?



A local lab quoted $50.00.  I read that the national average is $75.00.


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 22, 2021)

win231 said:


> When they're pushing vaccines--both Covid and Flu--they also list Diabetics & anyone over 65 as "Immunocompromised."
> And *what about people with immune-system illnesses like Lupus, Rheumatoid Arthritis, Multiple Sclerosis, Type 1 Diabetes?*


I don't know. But I don't believe people over 65 are listed as immunocompromised just based on their age. It's common knowledge that people's immune system can weaken over time, but that doesn't necessarily mean their immune system is compromised, just often (but not always) not as strong as it once was.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 22, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I don't believe anyone over 65 is listed as immunocompromised


Our local Walmart seems to be  happy to give the third shot to anyone over 65, just assuming we are all "immunocompromised".  Of course they make money from it.  I will wait for my 8 months though.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Sep 22, 2021)

suds00 said:


> so, don't trust anyone .that's your opinion. even though information changes, the message has been quite constant.


Yep my opinion formed from what Ive read day in and day out. My opinion my right to opinion based on stuff Ive read on fda, cdc.


----------



## chic (Sep 23, 2021)

Pauline1954 said:


> Not slowly. Rapidly. This last grab has been extremely aggressive and hostile to us all.


Yes, it has been fast. I think that's how they've gotten away with it so far. They scared a lot of people half to death then sucker punched them.


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 23, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Our local Walmart seems to be  happy to give the third shot to anyone over 65, just assuming we are all "immunocompromised".  Of course they make money from it.  I will wait for my 8 months though.


The FDA approved it for people 65 and older. The CDC only recommends it for immunocompromised people (and only those who got the Pfizer or Moderna vaccine). But, of course, the FDA gets a *different type* of funding and support than the CDC.


----------



## Brookswood (Sep 23, 2021)

Pauline1954 said:


> ** but people over 65 can get it.


Yes. Very true. That is because people over 65 are much more likely to suffer greatly or even die than younger people.  The risk/reward ratio is different for the various age groups.    To not take the into account would be foolish.   

I'll get a booster in a few months. First I will get the flu shot. Wait. Then get the booster. That is the plan that I think will work best for me.  Others may have different plans.


----------



## Irwin (Sep 23, 2021)

Brookswood said:


> Yes. Very true. That is because people over 65 are much more likely to suffer greatly or even die than younger people.  The risk/reward ratio is different for the various age groups.    To not take the into account would be foolish.
> 
> I'll get a booster in a few months. First I will get he flu shot. Wait. Then get the booster. That is the plan that I think will work best for me.  Others may have different plans.


I'm not convinced that I should get a flu shot on top of the covid-19 vaccine. I'm definitely getting the covid shot, but considering I always wear a facemask when I'm around people, which isn't very often, there's not much chance of me catching the flu, and if I do get it, it's not going to kill me. Covid, on the other hand, isn't worth taking that chance. I'm not scared of dying, but I am scared of dying of covid. That seems like a horrible way to go.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 25, 2021)

Irwin said:


> I'm not convinced that I should get a flu shot on top of the covid-19 vaccine. I'm definitely getting the covid shot, but considering I always wear a facemask when I'm around people, which isn't very often, there's not much chance of me catching the flu, and if I do get it, it's not going to kill me. Covid, on the other hand, isn't worth taking that chance. I'm not scared of dying, but I am scared of dying of covid. That seems like a horrible way to go.


Dying of Covid-19 is horrible, I hear from people who have lost a loved one.


----------



## Irwin (Sep 25, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Dying of Covid-19 is horrible, I hear from people who have lost a loved one.


Probably almost as bad as being eaten by an alligator! (the topic of another thread)


----------



## oldman (Sep 26, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> *Please, Please, Please!!! * If you can afford it, *have your antibody levels tested before a booster*. Don't get one until your antibodies start to decrease showing you actually need one.
> 
> As more data comes in, there are increasing incidences of adverse cardiac reactions to vaccines including myocarditis and pericarditis. Most recent data is from the University of Ottowa Heart Institute that is awaiting peer review.


How do i get my antibodies tested? I haven't been back to my doctors since my recovery from COVID in April and at that time, I was told that my antibodies should last at least another year. But, how can I be assured of that?


----------



## oldman (Sep 26, 2021)

John cycling said:


> No matter how many times you repeat that lie on numerous different threads, it still isn't true.
> 
> Look at all the people who've been vaccinated, then get sick in the hospital - if they're lucky - then blame it on a virus.   Look at Mathjak who was in the hospital for months with his wife after both of them were shot with the poisons, and still insists it was a virus that made him sick for the rest of his life not the poisonous shots.
> 
> ...


Did Mathjak die?


----------



## oldman (Sep 26, 2021)

Pauline1954 said:


> Shake it up, mix it up, change the text, blow smoke out, fan the flames and use a fire extinguisher. And wait for the ashes to settle. Then do it all over.   In other words they keep changing the message and orders so often people get confused if they don't use real discernment. Question and research. I've watched the message change and meaning by just moving the words around.  * I cant even believe anymore what the website is saying one day to the next.*
> 
> So, I don't trust them at all.


This has been a big issue for people not wanting to take the vaccine. Too much flip-flopping, changing minds, changing opinions, etc. Just before the election both Biden and Harris were telling us that they weren't going to take the vaccine. Now, it's a mandate for many of us. How does anyone expect people to be convinced that the vaccines are the way to go? They made this mess.


----------



## win231 (Sep 27, 2021)

oldman said:


> This has been a big issue for people not wanting to take the vaccine. Too much flip-flopping, changing minds, changing opinions, etc. Just before the election both Biden and Harris were telling us that they weren't going to take the vaccine. Now, it's a mandate for many of us. How does anyone expect people to be convinced that the vaccines are the way to go? They made this mess.


Whenever there is lying, there is usually a mess.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 27, 2021)

oldman said:


> How do i get my antibodies tested? I haven't been back to my doctors since my recovery from COVID in April and at that time, I was told that my antibodies should last at least another year. But, how can I be assured of that?


 Check with your primary provider.


----------

